
Ask HN: Best way to become a front end developer? - curiousjorge
Okay I just read this great guide that was written for jQuery fanboys on why React.js is superior and I&#x27;m sold!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reactfordesigners.com&#x2F;labs&#x2F;reactjs-introduction-for-people-who-know-just-enough-jquery-to-get-by&#x2F;<p>Part of my growing horror is the 4k line of jQuery + javascript mashup it&#x27;s harder and harder to make changes and I just get plain lost on how I can add another developer without incurring huge costs.<p>anyways I want to get started I have dealt with meteor.js so I&#x27;m interested to know how flux or reflux.js seems to fit in with react.js<p>I&#x27;m also going to need some guide to get a huge array of acronyms and tools like bower, SASS (not SaaS), LESS and all these arguments about io.js, node.js.
======
lollipop25
> on why React.js is superior and I'm sold

That's a one way road to disaster. Not because of React (React is a good tool)
but because you get sold to hype that easily.

\- Easily succumbing to hype makes you think everything moves very fast.

\- When thinking things move very fast, you think you're slow.

\- When you think you're slow, you then think you're behind.

\- When you think you're behind, you give up.

The web scene is a very fast and very unforgiving platform. The right thing
today, might be the worst mistake tomorrow (like Crockford having wanted
Object.create, but now despises it).

> Part of my growing horror is the 4k line of jQuery + javascript mashup it's
> harder and harder to make changes and I just get plain lost on how I can add
> another developer without incurring huge costs.

Learn dependency management and split up your code. There's a lot of
implementations, as well as the standard ES6 modules. 4k is nothing to the
horrors I have gone through.

> anyways I want to get started I have dealt with meteor.js

Oh, you know meteor? Why not stick to it? It's, IMO, the fastest way to
prototype apps when you already know JS. Why not master it?

> I'm interested to know how flux or reflux.js seems to fit in with react.js

You don't really need React with Flux. In fact, I have used the Flux pattern
on several different frameworks, even Angular and just Vanilla JS.

> I'm also going to need some guide to get a huge array of acronyms and tools
> like bower, SASS (not SaaS), LESS and all these arguments about io.js,
> node.js.

Stick to one that's used commonly. Again, don't be hype-driven. Just take your
pace.

